# Berlino: camion contro la folla al mercatino di Natale. Video.



## admin (19 Dicembre 2016)

Paura a Berlino. Poco fa, nei pressi di un mercatino di Natale, in città, un camion si è lanciato sulla folla presente. Al momento, il bilancio è di 9 morti e diversi feriti.

Potrebbe trattare, come accaduto a Nizza, di un attentato terroristico.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2016)

E' sicuramente un terrorista islamico. Se è così, spero che le testate come Libero si facciano sentire il giorno dopo, io non voglio che venga accolta questa gentaglia. In ogni caso, è un pezzo di emme.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2016)

Sembra Nizza. 

Aspettiamo notizie ufficiali, ma un sospetto lo abbiamo tutti.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2016)

Nove morti fino ad ora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2016)

Speriamo che come Nizza non si parti da uno, poi 9, poi 20, poi 50 e infine 100 morti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Dicembre 2016)

50 feriti, alcuni gravi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che come Nizza non si parti da uno, poi 9, poi 20, poi 50 e infine 100 morti



Speriamo anche che dicano la verità e non cerchino fino all'ultimo di dare la colpa alla classica "depressione"


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Dicono che ha la targa polacca. Però sarà sempre un simpatizzante di quelle schifezze, altrimenti non mi spiego nel fare una roba del genere simile tra l'altro a quell'altro vergognosissimo attentato di Marsiglia. Una cosa è certa, spero il prima possibile che facciano fuori la Merkel, non se ne può più di queste favole "multikulturalismo, europah, e cahate varie" sono stufo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dicono che ha la targa polacca. Però sarà sempre un simpatizzante di quelle schifezze, altrimenti non mi spiego nel fare una roba del genere simile tra l'altro a quell'altro vergognosissimo attentato di Marsiglia. Una cosa è certa, spero il prima possibile che facciano fuori la Merkel, non se ne può più di queste favole "multikulturalismo, europah, e cahate varie" sono stufo.



Targa polacca o meno vuol dire poco. Un po' come i vari attentati in Francia, ti vengono pure a raccontare che sono stati i francesi stessi a fare gli attentati, poi guardi i nomi e vedi che di Francese non hanno nulla. Non è un pezzo di carta che ti da l'identità nazionale.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Targa polacca o meno vuol dire poco. Un po' come i vari attentati in Francia, ti vengono pure a raccontare che sono stati i francesi stessi a fare gli attentati, poi guardi i nomi e vedi che di Francese non hanno nulla. Non è un pezzo di carta che ti da l'identità nazionale.


Appunto può anche essere un mezzo rubato. Di sicuro è come quei ******** che hanno fatto quelle schifezze in francia. Ma la colpa ovviamente è di Le Pen, Libero e Salvini.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2016)

The sun parla di attacco Isis, vediamo se si ha conferma anche da altre testate

metto sotto spoiler



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[img]http://imgh.us/Immagine_249.jpg[/img]


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Dicembre 2016)

Rivendicazione Isis confermata anche dai media USA. 

E' già partito l' hashtag #prayforberlin 




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2016)

Non ne usciamo più.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Targa polacca o meno vuol dire poco. Un po' come i vari attentati in Francia, ti vengono pure a raccontare che sono stati i francesi stessi a fare gli attentati, poi guardi i nomi e vedi che di Francese non hanno nulla. Non è un pezzo di carta che ti da l'identità nazionale.



L'identità nazionale in Francia è un pochino diverso, visto che hanno questa idea che tutti fanno parte della nazione ed si può essere francesi senza essere nato in Francia o per sangue, hanno una concezione diversa da quella tedesca che si basa più sul sangue. Detto questo, L'europa ha dato casa e lavoro ai padri ed nonni di questa gente. Invece di crescere e ringraziare per quello che noi europei abbiamo dato a loro, ecco cosa fanno ti colpiscono dall'interno. Ma per cosa poi?


Noi siamo stati troppo buoni, e ci sono paesi che in 60 anni di indipendenza non si sono evoluti e urlano ancora al "colonialismo".. maddai ma quale colonialismo. 

Ho viaggiato molto in africa e medio oriente. Hanno una concezione di società diversa. Non sanno cosa sia il duro lavoro, non sanno cosa vuol dire pagare le tasse per il bene comune. Tutta gente scansafatica che non vuole lavorare duro, ma che vuole macchine casa viaggiare.. loro vedono in noi europei la ricchezza e la classe alta, pensano che con 1000 euro si possa vivere da re. 

Che senso ha lavorare 8 ore al giorno per prendere 50 euro al mese? E non mi prendo nulla? Meglio andare in Europa. Peccato che vengano qui e poi ti odiano a morte. 

Noi i nostri padri e nonni vivevano con pane ed acqua. Altro che Ricchi. Ci sono voluti 500 anni per arrivare a creare questa società che abbiamo. 

Forse il mio è un discorso molto superficiale, ma mi sono rotto di dare meta del mio stipendio per mantenere gente che non prova ad integrarsi e non prova a prendere un manico di scopa e pulire. O fare qualcosa. Che producono 1000 figli al fine di prendere più sussidi.


----------



## vota DC (20 Dicembre 2016)

Mah i tedeschi di Germania hanno avuto una breve storia coloniale ma molto cruenta verso i....cristiani e gli animisti. L'unica colonia dove c'erano islamici era la Tanzania ma erano tutti concentrati a Zanzibar che era amministrata dagli inglesi! In ogni caso da qualunque parte la giri non ha senso: i tedeschi attuali sono quelli filoislamici che vorrebbero pure la Turchia in Europa, quelli cattivoni erano gli alleati del gran muftì e volevano liberare Gerusalemme trasferendo gli ebrei in Madagascar!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2016)

Che dice la culona? Quanto la odio...

Comunque secondo le ultimie ricostruzioni sembra che l'attentatore pakistano abbia sequestrato tir e autista polacco. E il tir dicono sia partito dall'Italia...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)










Eroi  

E mi raccomando diamo la colpa a loro e non agli attentatori


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2016)

A volte è disarmante la superficialità con cui viene trattato il fenomeno del terrorismo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Dicembre 2016)

A me resta il dubbio, a che pro gli attentatori dovrebbero continuare a colpire con questa ferocia innocenti civili?

in europa ci sono decine di obiettivi più strategici, anche dal punto di vista psicologico,
insomma dovrebbero fare attentati per dimostrare che ce l'hanno con le nostre istituzioni non con i semplici cittadini, questo li aiuterebbe strategicamente anche a casa loro, perchè aumenterebbero le proteste interne all'Europa per il non intervento in medio oriente.
Invece questi attentati aumentano l'odio e il consenso all'intervento armato europeo.

A chi giovano questi attentati? sicuri che i mussulmani siano solo pastori ignoranti, o qualcuno più furbo muove i fili?

Vi ricordo un fatto storico della seconda guerra mondiale, L'inghilterra era al collasso perchè la Germania che aveva il vantaggio aereo bombardava sistematicamente le basi strategiche inglesi, sia per i rifornimenti sia militari.
Allora churchill per disperazione ordinò di bombardare le città e i civili tedeschi, stratagemma che funzionò, perchè anche i crucchi per reazione rinunciarono agli obiettivi strategici e virarono su città e civili, perdendo però così tutto il loro vantaggio strategico e permettendo a anglo american di organizzarsi per lo sbarco in Normandia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A me resta il dubbio, a che pro gli attentatori dovrebbero continuare a colpire con questa ferocia innocenti civili?
> 
> *in europa ci sono decine di obiettivi più strategici, anche dal punto di vista psicologico,
> insomma dovrebbero fare attentati per dimostrare che ce l'hanno con le nostre istituzioni non con i semplici cittadini*, questo li aiuterebbe strategicamente anche a casa loro, perchè aumenterebbero le proteste interne all'Europa per il non intervento in medio oriente.
> ...



Noi continuiamo a pensare al terrorismo stile Al-Qaeda, ma ora è tutto diverso, questo si chiama in gergo "retail terrorism"

Colpire istituzioni? Avete presente che organizzazione serve? Lo stesso scalpore lo ottengo rubando un camion e gettandomi su una folla: facile, veloce, si organizza in 3 minuti e se mi va bene ne stecchisco pure di più.

Loro GIUSTAMENTE non ragionano come noi con "è colpa di chi governa", loro ragionano che noi tutti siamo colpevoli perché i governi fanno quello che fanno autorizzati dai loro elettori a cui poi concedono lo stile di vita che abbiamo (e che spesso altri pagano ndr.)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Noi continuiamo a pensare al terrorismo stile Al-Qaeda, ma ora è tutto diverso, questo si chiama in gergo "retail terrorism"
> 
> Colpire istituzioni? Avete presente che organizzazione serve? Lo stesso scalpore lo ottengo rubando un camion e gettandomi su una folla: facile, veloce, si organizza in 3 minuti e se mi va bene ne stecchisco pure di più.
> 
> Loro GIUSTAMENTE non ragionano come noi con "è colpa di chi governa", loro ragionano che noi tutti siamo colpevoli perché i governi fanno quello che fanno autorizzati dai loro elettori a cui poi concedono lo stile di vita che abbiamo (e che spesso altri pagano ndr.)



Può essere, ma io non credo, secondo me i vertici di quella gente non è poi così arretrato come cultura generale,
e strategicamente è impossibile che non si rendano conto di tirarsi la vanga sui piedi.
Io resto del parere che questi attentati sono molto ben mirati è hanno uno scopo ben preciso, che va ben oltre alla carneficina fine a se stessa, non sono nemmeno sicuro da chi siano commissionati... poi magari è tutto complottismo, ma cerco di seguire una logica, dove logica parrebbe non esservi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2016)

Confermato anche dalla culona stessa, era un rifugiato richiedente asilo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Confermato anche dalla culona stessa, era un rifugiato richiedente asilo.



Un rifugiato *pakistano*.
Non sapevo che il Pakistan fosse in guerra


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A volte è disarmante la superficialità con cui viene trattato il fenomeno del terrorismo



Soprattutto da chi fomenta l'immigrazione di massa irregolare con cartello tipo "refugees welcome", da chi è più preoccupato di difendere i terroristi e non le vittime, di chi ama chiamare razzista chiunque sollevi dei dubbi, eccetera eccetera


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Dicembre 2016)

*Il bilancio definitivo è di 12 morti e 48 feriti. Lo riporta il Corsera.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Soprattutto da chi fomenta l'immigrazione di massa irregolare con cartello tipo "refugees welcome", da chi è più preoccupato di difendere i terroristi e non le vittime, di chi ama chiamare razzista chiunque sollevi dei dubbi, eccetera eccetera



Oltretutto gran parte di questa gente che sputa sulla nostra civiltà occidentale è categoria radical chic che gira con la borsetta firmata o l'iphone nuovo. Sono curioso di vedere questa gente tra 30 anni con il burka, i piedi scalzi e in pellegrinaggio alla Mecca.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2016)

La cosa che mi fa girare le scatole è vedere quanti esponenti dei media ci vadano cauti ancora adesso su sto episodio.

"Aspettiamo di capire bene le cose ecc..." Ieri su skytg24 erano prudentissimi... Poi li vedi azzannare fatti tutt'altro che chiari con una sicurezza e un fervore mai visto inducendo a pensare tante volte falsità...

La cosa assurda è che qualche giorno fa in Germania hanno sventato un'altra potenziale strage ad opera di un BAMBINO di 12 anni che aveva lasciato in un mercatino una bomba a chiodi dentro il suo zaino. 

Poco tempo fa un profugo afaghano minorenne (sempre in Germania) ha stuprato e ucciso una volontaria del centro di accoglienza dove risiedeva. Quale è stata la reazione della famiglia? Indire una raccolta fondi per i rifugiati al suo funerale 

Mi fa salire il sangue al cervello sta gente, sti atteggiamenti fanno salire l'estremismo.

Un bel cartello e un bel hashtag e tutto si risolve dai


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oltretutto gran parte di questa gente che sputa sulla nostra civiltà occidentale è categoria radical chic che gira con la borsetta firmata o l'iphone nuovo. *Sono curioso di vedere questa gente tra 30 anni con il burka, i piedi scalzi e in pellegrinaggio alla Mecca.*


Ho il vomito. Spero che tra 30 anni tutta l'europa sarà già libera da molto tempo dalla Mafia Europea ed ogni nazione sarà governata da nazionalisti. E che l'islam (il nazismo del nuovo millennio) venga eliminato.


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Dicembre 2016)

*Thomas de Maizière (ministro dell'Interno tedesco): per il momento nessuna rivendicazione dell'Isis.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Thomas de Maizière (ministro dell'Interno tedesco): per il momento nessuna rivendicazione dell'Isis.*


Maledetti, ogni dichiarazione loro è una presa in giro come il PD qui in Italia. Ma se il popolo tedesco capisce l'anno prossimo manderà a casa la Merkel.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Maledetti, ogni dichiarazione loro è una presa in giro come il PD qui in Italia. Ma se il popolo tedesco capisce l'anno prossimo manderà a casa la Merkel.



E' un'epidemia di depressione, tra un po' sarà questa la versione ufficiale. 
Depressione chirurgica che colpisce proprio certi soggetti.

Comunque vogliono far passare come normale certi gesti usando come approccio l'appartenenza o meno all'Isis in via ufficiale. 
Il problema in realtà non è l'Isis o meno, ma chi fa queste cose e le motivazioni che lo spingono a farlo. Al 99% le persone responsabili di queste stragi hanno tutte un ceppo comune e simili idee in testa.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2016)

*Vittorio Feltri su Libero: Andate tutti fuori dai c......i*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2016)

Sul fatto dicono che l'attentatore è libero ed armato, quello arrestato è l'uomo sbagliato


----------



## Luca_Taz (20 Dicembre 2016)

sempre piu siti online tedeschi cominciano a dubitare realmente che quello arrestato non sia il pilota del camion!


----------



## juventino (20 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sul fatto dicono che l'attentatore è libero ed armato, quello arrestato è l'uomo sbagliato



Polizia tedesca state of mind


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2016)

Roba da matti se fosse ancora in giro. Polizia europea ridicolizzata ogni volta.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2016)

*Merkel: continueremo a dare sostegno a chi vuole integrarsi in Germania.*


----------



## de sica (20 Dicembre 2016)

L'unica ragazza italiana coinvolta nell'attentato è del mio Paese. Attualmente è ancora dispersa purtroppo


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> L'unica ragazza italiana coinvolta nell'attentato è del mio Paese. Attualmente è ancora dispersa purtroppo



Se va bene è tra i feriti..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2016)

Il tizio arrestato è stato rilasciato... Comunque la rivendicazione Isis ora dovrebbe essere ufficiale al 100%, il fatto il corriere e repubblica almeno così dicono.


----------



## juventino (21 Dicembre 2016)

Mah, a me questa storia delle rivendicazioni dell'Isis lascia molto perplesso. Chi ci assicura che questi fossero realmente jihadisti del califfato? Perché non dovrei pensare a soggetti singoli che, presa spavalderia dall'impulso islamico degli ultimi tempi, abbiano deciso di passare alla pratica (ipotesi potenzialmente più pericolosa)?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mah, a me questa storia delle rivendicazioni dell'Isis lascia molto perplesso. Chi ci assicura che questi fossero realmente jihadisti del califfato? Perché non dovrei pensare a soggetti singoli che, presa spavalderia dall'impulso islamico degli ultimi tempi, abbiano deciso di passare alla pratica (ipotesi potenzialmente più pericolosa)?



Sicuramente è così.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Dicembre 2016)

Ho letto che hanno trovato dei documenti del tipo sul camion, un tunisino... Quando leggo queste cose mi ronzano in testa domande e dubbi, ma è normale sta cosa secondo voi?
Pure per Charlie Hebdo trovarono documenti degli attentatori se ricordo bene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto che hanno trovato dei documenti del tipo sul camion, un tunisino... Quando leggo queste cose mi ronzano in testa domande e dubbi, ma è normale sta cosa secondo voi?
> Pure per Charlie Hebdo trovarono documenti degli attentatori se ricordo bene.



Già spiegato: chi compie questi atti in nome della Jihad VUOLE che si sappia che il merito è loro, metti che nella fuga li uccidano, è importante che alla base sappiano che loro hanno servito la causa..

Rispondo anche a [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]: sono senza dubbio persone auto votatesi alla causa jihadista..questo tipo di attentatori sono impossibili da fermare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Già spiegato: chi compie questi atti in nome della Jihad VUOLE che si sappia che il merito è loro, metti che nella fuga li uccidano, è importante che alla base sappiano che loro hanno servito la causa..
> 
> Rispondo anche a [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]: sono senza dubbio persone auto votatesi alla causa jihadista..questo tipo di attentatori sono impossibili da fermare



Questo ragionamento ha senso se hanno intenzione di morire fin da subito, il fatto è che sti qua son scappati e hanno lasciato i documenti. Anche se poi li seccano quando scappano un modo per identificarli lo trovano sempre. 

Se vuoi scappare in teoria sarebbe meglio non lasciare traccie e indizi. Cioè boh. Tra l'altro si può sempre lasciare un "manifesto" post mortem su internet, video e cose simili.

Ti carichi un video e programmi un invio di mail ai vari media per il giorno x.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Il male peggiore dell'Isis (e dell'Islam) è proprio questo: chiunque appassionato di queste schifezze può compiere atti di questo tipo. E gli islamisti """buoni""", così come le istituzioni, timidamente prendono le distanze da queste perversioni mentali. Comunque per sapere cosa ne penso dell'Islam andatevi a leggere l'articolo "Ecco perchè odio l'Islam" di Filippo Facci su Libero che riflette interamente la mia opinione su questo pensiero criminale che viene pure definito religione.


----------

